# My Redfoot not moving



## johnp (Nov 9, 2016)

I have two eight month old red foot tortoises one is eating and doing everything normal the other looks like it burrowed to hibernate, but it does not move at all. I gave it a warm dip to see if it was hibernating , I'm afraid it might be dead but it does not smell and the body is not hard. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 9, 2016)

johnp said:


> I have two eight month old red foot tortoises one is eating and doing everything normal the other looks like it burrowed to hibernate, but it does not move at all. I gave it a warm dip to see if it was hibernating , I'm afraid it might be dead but it does not smell and the body is not hard. Any ideas anyone?


Red foots cannot and do not hibernate. If your tortoise is inactive then you need to check the temperatures. It is probably too cold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 9, 2016)

Does it react if you poke it's rear legs gently with a sharpish object ?
Are the eyes shrunk into the head ?
It may be dead, but give it a while if it's not stiffened up yet. 
Warm soaks are the order of the day and increase your temps.


----------



## johnp (Nov 9, 2016)

It does not react to folks the eyes don't look sunken I added a heat pad to the side of the tank as well to keep it warmer. It's just weird that it went and buried itself 3 days ago and the other one is going on as if nothing is going on.


----------



## johnp (Nov 9, 2016)

I just looked again and poked it , eyes are sunken in and when i pulled on the back legs i see maggots have started. I belive it is dead. Im just baffled at how one is 100 percent ok eats moves around and the other gave up. I know they do not need to be in pairs thst they are loaners but they were doing so great together and then 3 days it burrowed and stopped eating . But thank you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 9, 2016)

It would not starve in 3 days. 
Tortoises can go long periods with no food. 
Something else must have been responsible.
Ensure your temps and general set up are correct. 
I am very sorry for your loss, terribly sad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would not starve in 3 days.
> Tortoises can go long periods with no food.
> Something else must have been responsible.
> Ensure your temps and general set up are correct.
> I am very sorry for your loss, terribly sad.


I agree. Whatever killed it likely went on for a while. (Unless it ate something that quickly poisoned it.)
Can you give us some photos or a detailed description of your housing? Enclosure size, lighting temperatures and humidity. So that we can help you save your remaining Redfoot?


----------



## johnp (Nov 10, 2016)

Temperature was between 75 and 82. Humidity was 75 percent its a 40 gallon terrarium set up substrate on the bottom had a fogger for the moisture and i just recently added the heating pad to the side glass 3 days ago i set it up the way i was told from snakes at sunset in florida that i purchased them from plus took some ideas from people on here and u tube.


----------



## johnp (Nov 10, 2016)

Also there are theses tiny little flies like 3 of them ive changed the substrate 2 months ago. Is it just do to the humidity?


----------



## johnp (Nov 10, 2016)

Habitat


----------



## johnp (Nov 10, 2016)

Pic


----------

